# Sch & FR



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

A little bit of something for everyone 

The protection work from Mac's recent FRI trial. I didn't include his obedience in this video, since all it was is barking, witih a little heeling, positions and food refusal sprinkled in and around the barking LOL He had "decoy on the brain".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T586-2AcKI8


Luigi at his SchI trial, obedience and protection. Now this is pretty obedience  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUP-1iIdk_I


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I like how vocal Mac is - does not seem to wear him out the least ;-) I also like how in the DOH he wraps his front paws around the decoys leg while maintaining the bite. Great recall and out as well.

Luigi is definitely a force to be reckoned with - beautiful heel and focus - very intense and happy! Outstanding job!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the vids & Luigi looked really nice....look forward to working him again on my winter trip to Cali...TS


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OH NO....Mac is a run on barker??????


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

> OH NO....Mac is a run on barker??????


And you're not? :lol: ;-)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> OH NO....Mac is a run on barker??????


Let's just say Mac vocalizes when he's stimulated LOL 

Actually he's getting much better. At home, he's quiet. In the vehicle, quiet. Out on the training field if I keep him focused he goes back and forth between quiet and barking. Actually he's best when we are doing obedience with a decoy on the field nearby, that's when he caps the best, because he knows if he gives me all his focus I might let him bite. 

This was his FRI obedience from 2 weeks ago
www.rugpalnorth.com/videos/Mac_FRI_Obed.wmv

and his Brevet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf5RCfp9LQE

I will admit that FRI was probably the worst he's been. We'd been training every day to prepare for the trial and the more we trained, the worse the barking got because the more he had biting on the brain. He does better with bitework only 2 times a week. Then when he comes out he's not thinking "training training bite bite training training bite bite" he's thinking "hmm, are we going to play fetch, do some obedience, hang out and BBQ or maybe we might be leaving for training". After that trial though I got serious about addressing the issue and I'm happy to say last night I actually made it all the way from the car to the field by the decoy, without a peep. It's sad when you are so happy about little things like that LOL


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

One tiny question. How many points were taken for his getting up and looking for the ball (or whatever) after the judge told the handler to go get him on the vorous?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> One tiny question. How many points were taken for his getting up and looking for the ball (or whatever) after the judge told the handler to go get him on the vorous?


I don't know how many points they lost for that, unfortunately the person who videotaped didn't record the critque. I know his main point losses were the vorous and the set up for the retrieves. He got dinged pretty good for each of those.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Other than that, though, the routine was beautiful! Very nice focus and he definitely knows where heel position is!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kadi, what is this I hear about Kira and Sch?????


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Kadi, what is this I hear about Kira and Sch?????


LOL She may dabble in Sch a little bit after this litter. We'll see.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Always the same cruel joke. I keep wondering what she will produce.........got to get a life and stop thinking about dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ....got to get a life and stop thinking about dogs.


Forget it.

You can never get all the dog fur off.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Always the same cruel joke.


You realize of course I'm going to start placing 100% of my pups in Sch homes, especially the Mac pups, just to see how long it takes to drive you over the edge LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you only knew how close to the edge I have ALWAYS been.......LOL


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think that comes as a shock to anyone Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This coming from the person with dead dogs on her website.......weiiiiiirrrrrrdooooo.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, considering Kitty just passed away about a month ago (which is still extremely painful for me, and yes, I am indeed sensitive this time) and she was a very treasured part of my life for almost 14 years it seemed to me a little crass to wipe her off of my website like she never existed. 

And Barkley I also had for almost 14 years. An in addition with him he also still has frozen semen available. 

You know, on another forum I'm on they have a little icon of a little smiley face flipping you off. I miss that. I know you're getting a kick out of this, which almost kept me from responding. I just couldn't hold my tongue on this one though.

Last week I also had to put down my cat that I've had for 19 1/2 years. I thought you might get a chuckle out of that too.

And this one will REALLY get you going....yesterday I found out that my father has cancer. Are you rolling on the floor in hysterics yet?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry about your Dad. 

However, the old dogs and even older cat???? No, don't care. It is not like they got robbed of anything, 14 and 19 are pretty old. 

It does not bother me when old dogs die. It bothers me when they get taken too early.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Ward said:


> Last week I also had to put down my cat that I've had for 19 1/2 years.
> 
> ....yesterday I found out that my father has cancer.



Good long lives for your dog and cat. You (and they) were blessed. 


I am so sorry about your dad.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

julie, cancer not being quite the death sentence it used to be, i hope your Dad has the best possible outcome with his.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Julie, my father in law has been going through various stages of cancer for 9 years now. Overall he's doing well. As Ann said, there is definitely hope. I know several cancer survivors.

A prayer and my best to you and your Dad.


----------

